#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  GiviSoft's Summer Training 2013

## givisoft

*GiviSoft* a leading Delhi Based Digital Marketing Company which is a division of e-Source Software Solutions Pvt. Ltd. is offering Summer Internship Program to the Engineering & IT students to enlighten their path towards their Future with extensive experience and knowledge sharing sessions of Industrial Experts from different field in IT Domain along with special environment to prepare themselves in a professional way to understand the companys culture and future job prospects in a better and synchronized way.
Graduates are grilled and improvised to attain professionalism with *Learning*, *Training*,* Industrial Experts Knowledge Sharing Interactive Sessions, Case study*, *Presentations*, *Problem Solving* and *Project Scenario* during the Training Program.
*GiviSoft*(A Division of e-Source Software Solutions Pvt. Ltd.) awards an Summer Internship Certificate to all successful candidates.
*For Registrations, Contact*
Priyanka Singh
*GiviSoft*(A Division of e-Source Software Solutions Pvt. Ltd.) 
*Ph.:* 91- 9015672466 
*email:* careers@givisoft.com
www.givisoft.com





  Similar Threads: alimco summer training report ppt in summer training Summer Training in Asia's Biggest Cisco/Networking Training Company with Live Projects Summer Training 2013 by i3indya Summer Training Where to go for summer training?

----------

